# Seeking Chip



## no_no_nanette (13 August 2015)

OFS Amiro Blue, stable name Chip, 17.1 going-grey 6 year old gelding.  Ridden by the whipper-in of the Albrighton and Woodland Hunt over the 2013/14 season and then sold on. I bred him and can get no news of him - would love to know that he's OK.


----------

